# 2.7L V6 to AWD VR6 swap?



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Is it possible? Which VR6 would I need(12v,24v) and what tranny? Sorry if wrong forum.


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Sorry messed up on the title. Its a 2.8 V6 non-turbo


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

i wanna know if u can take a 2.8 v6 audi a4 quattro automatic. and swap in a 24v vr6


----------



## DIRTYJERZ201 (May 28, 2009)

Yeah that's what I meant to write in the title. I'm looking for the same info as well.


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

034 motorsports has done a few swaps as far as i have read. i know they offer some info and parts needed. i will ask them tomorrow


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

034 motorsorts has everything to make it possible. guy said its hard and a lot is involved. he didnt give a quote cause theres lots of varibles. but it can b completed by them


----------

